# Hello, New Guy here



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

New old guy here..
I'm restarting my the career after a bit of a vacation from it.
I,m out in central mass area.

I'll try to only put my two cents in when I think more sarcasm is needed.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome
Spent a couple of years out in the boonies ( Well, Gardner but it fell like the boonies  )


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Little south of Gardner,,. But foot back in the door..


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Welcome as a new guy 
Welcome back as a new old guy.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

All I can say,. Boy how things have changed.. But same old s**t. In the long run....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Actually think it's a kinder, gentler Masscops


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Kinder, gentler, politically correct, more scrutinized, less appreciated...bla bla


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Low-calorie, 100% natural . . . . .


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Welcome back, and have a long needed shot of;
*FUCK SSPO!!!!!!*


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Actually think it's a kinder, gentler Masscops


I definitely agree. Lol I kinda miss the old days of being called names. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

wwonka said:


> I kinda miss the old days of being called names.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


GFYS you Liberal POS......feel better?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone gets a trophy. The ban bus now only carries mean people because STUPID is insensitive. Meet and Greets are held around a campfire and we only drink organic wine, hold hands and express our feelings to one and other. Then, after a good 20 minute cry, we invite other, less fortunate folks, you know, folks who have had a bad experience in life, especially at the hands of the Gestapo (cops, DUH) to berate us, call us names, spit on us and generally vent their pent up frustrations with the system BECAUSE of us.

Hitting is bad of course, If they hit us or try and kill us, we wave our collective index fingers, give a stern look, make them sit by themselves to contemplate what they did, then HUG them and say that all is forgiven.

The last one made me reflect on all the nasty things I've done. I'll never say, "NO, YOU CAN'T DO THAT!" again.
A closing prayer to the undefined deity ends each session.

*WELCOME BACK!*


----------

